# Nikki Bella is here



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I hate bitches with fake boobs. 

0/10


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

The One said:


> I hate bitches with fake boobs.
> 
> 0/10


Eat a dick


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Nice.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The One said:


> I hate bitches with fake boobs.
> 
> 0/10


I don't DEM TITS!:lenny


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Dear WWE,

I'm gonna need a photoshoot of Nikki without Brie. I'd like to inspect those cans further without anything getting in the way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She sure is promoting that cancer awareness.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

The One said:


> I hate bitches with fake boobs.
> 
> 0/10


Not big on them myself but tbf Nikki's look good rather than obviously fake imo.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

disgusting... 2/10 AT BEST


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

wouldnt bang


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Buckley said:


> disgusting... 2/10 AT BEST



Agreed.

But on a more serious note, I prefer Brie because she has a tighter body. Nikki does look flabby.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Would.

Would hard.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Both sisters have great bodies, but I like Brie's a bit more because she's more natural.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HitMark said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But on a more serious note, I prefer Brie because she has a tighter body. Nikki does look flabby.


:kobe

Da fuck is flappy about her body?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Not a fan.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

HitMark said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But on a more serious note, I prefer Brie because she has a tighter body. Nikki does look flabby.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TITS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HitMark said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But on a more serious note, I prefer Brie because she has a tighter body. *Nikki does look flabby*.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Legasee said:


> :kobe
> 
> Da fuck is flappy about her body?


not enough ribcage showing probably.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Both sisters have great bodies, but I like Brie's a bit more because she's more natural.


Eulonzo speaking the truth once again, also Brie doesn't seem like a total bitch behind the scenes as well. I know Total Divas is scripted and whatnot but some truth seeps in.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:homer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I've not Cena enough


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks like the kind of girl you would pick up at a bar, take her home, and destroy.

10/10


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

guy calling her flabby , gross vain , messy hair .. your anger towards women is why your lonely


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*The only thing Brie Bella has on Nikki is personality and her face by a small margin. Brie is way too skinny. Nikki>Brie people. *


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *The only thing Brie Bella has on Nikki is personality and her face by a small margin. Brie is way too skinny. Nikki>Brie people. *


This guy knows what's up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love those fake tits. 10/10


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Lol @ being picky behind a computer screen. I guarantee that if she walked up to any of the people who criticized her in this thread they wouldn't even be able to get a word out.

:yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

StingGirl said:


> guy calling her flabby , gross vain , messy hair .. your anger towards women is why your lonely


you know it's a joke right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

StingGirl said:


> guy calling her flabby , gross vain , messy hair .. your anger towards women is why your lonely


fpalm


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Dem tits 10/10


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

HitMark said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But on a more serious note, I prefer Brie because she has a tighter body. Nikki does look flabby.





CGS said:


>


this


She's ridiculous. 10/10


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

StingGirl said:


> guy calling her flabby , gross vain , messy hair .. your anger towards women is why your lonely


Thank you for this insight, I'm going to improve my outlook on life now. Where did you say you got your degree in psychology again?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

not really into fake boobs, where's my Brie?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

StingGirl said:


> guy calling her flabby , gross vain , messy hair .. your anger towards women is why your lonely


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

The One said:


> I hate bitches with fake boobs.
> 
> 0/10


Don't care as long as I'm just watching.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nikki is better looking than Brie is and has a better body but Brie has a better, nicer personality. Shame you can't fuse the two somehow.


----------



## Roterneylastergen (Aug 31, 2013)

But she is hot i guess..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

S&M Walls said:


> Nikki is better looking than Brie is and has a better body but Brie has a better, nicer personality. Shame you can't fuse the two somehow.


Your logic is flawed. They are twins and look the same. One can't be hotter than the other...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My logic isn't flawed at all. They are twins but they still look a little different. Brie is much, much thinner than Nikki is. Nikki has a rounder face as a result and a way better body.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The One said:


> I hate bitches with fake boobs.
> 
> 0/10


I see one of these bitches you're talking about in your sig :troll


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Buckley said:


> disgusting... 2/10 AT BEST


Pretty much this.. I'd say 1/10 though.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

6/10


----------



## 1n50mniac (Nov 8, 2013)

Look the same? Not 100% the same, yes they are twins but Nikki is thicker, her face looks better, the fake boobs are a nice changeup. Nikki just does look hotter.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nikki is much more hotter than Brie. Who cares if those are fake boobs? They're gorgeous. Brie looks almost anorexic with some of her ribs visible. I'd rather take Nikki.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Nikki is much more hotter than Brie. Who cares if those are fake boobs? They're gorgeous. Brie looks almost anorexic with some of her ribs visible. I'd rather take Nikki.


:clap


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

She is so hot. I don't know which one is hotter.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Banging body,

you can tell she's a right slut, not a bad thing.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Willing to bet she fucks like a champion as well


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Nikki is much more hotter than Brie. Who cares if those are fake boobs? They're gorgeous. Brie looks almost anorexic with some of her ribs visible. I'd rather take Nikki.


Wouldn't turn her down but silicone titties are a turn off for a lot of people.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Brie > Nikki for me.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

50/10

Nikki has me dreaming on the stars above.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I love a girl with some meat on her bones.

100/10. Don't care if it's fake, at least it's not Letha Weapons big... or Hitomi Tanaka big. It looks nice and squish-able :cena3


----------

